# inherritence



## chachuudah (Nov 25, 2015)

My aunt just passed away and she still has three brothers and one sister as well as her husband (who is mexican but a converted muslim) still alive. i am her nephew and am musslim. my mother is Egyptian and my father is american but a musslim as well. i am the one whom she left everything to. however she did not leave a will but life insurance. she has property in egypt that her and her husband had bought together and my uncles are saying they are going to take this property. should this property not go to her husband? since he is still alive and married to her in egypt and a converted musslim?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

chachuudah said:


> My aunt just passed away and she still has three brothers and one sister as well as her husband (who is mexican but a converted muslim) still alive. i am her nephew and am musslim. my mother is Egyptian and my father is american but a musslim as well. i am the one whom she left everything to. however she did not leave a will but life insurance. she has property in egypt that her and her husband had bought together and my uncles are saying they are going to take this property. should this property not go to her husband? since he is still alive and married to her in egypt and a converted musslim?



At the top of the page there is a sticky called Living in Egypt,if you scroll through that just after the section on buying property there is a bit about inheritance.You really need the help of a lawyer though as Egyptian inheritance laws are very complex.


----------



## habeebwaghareeb (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello,

Did you figure out what needed to be done?

Is your aunt a Muslim? If she is and her brothers are not Muslim, they can't inherit her. If they are Muslim then they would be inheriting with the husband if there are no children. If she had children then they would be getting some of the inheritance (most of it actually). If no children then her husband would be getting 1/4 of her entire estate. Did she have parents, are they Muslim?

You need to provide more information so you can be given the correct information. Generally speaking, a person has sway to give up to 1/3 of their estate to someone who is not from the inheritors. So if you were not one of the people who would normally inherit from her, you could get up to 1/3 of her estate with a will specifying this from her.


----------



## S.sondus (Jan 4, 2017)

Salamu alikum, I just wanted to ask you are you from USA Manchester? I just wanted to make sure you are the same person from another website


----------

